# Couple of question for those of you running the NA A'pexi N1



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

1. Do you think the "extra" tube inside the muffer will hurt performance? Looks like it could cause some turbulance.
2. Has anyone tried to remove it?
3. Once again, how did you hang it?


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

what extra pipe??? mine didn't... actually between me and my homeboy, we had both na and turbo versions... and none of them had the pipe... if i were you contact apex about the exhaust... it might be a counterfeit.... just a thought...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

B14Drifter said:


> *what extra pipe??? mine didn't... actually between me and my homeboy, we had both na and turbo versions... and none of them had the pipe... if i were you contact apex about the exhaust... it might be a counterfeit.... just a thought... *


Well its the first NA N1 I have seen in person. I am confident that it is real. The pipe inside looks intentional and easly removed(could be reason for that  ). Looks like its in there to divert gasses into the packing for noise reduction. Its comming out anyway


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Well its the first NA N1 I have seen in person. I am confident that it is real. The pipe inside looks intentional and easly removed(could be reason for that  ). Looks like its in there to divert gasses into the packing for noise reduction. Its comming out anyway  *


Is it a removable silencer?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

shane said:


> *Is it a removable silencer? *


No


----------

